# How impt is a footrest on a balance bike?



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Trying to decide between the 2 smaller balance bikes in the $100 range...the Haro Z10 or the Strider.

The Haro Z10 is probably made a little better & is slightly smaller, which is a major pro. It was the bike I had been leaning toward for months... But the Strider has the footrest. If the Haro had a footrest, I wouldn't even be considering any other bike.

Talk to me about a footrest on a balance bike?


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

I've never seen my DS use the footrest and he has been riding it for over a year.


----------



## whoami (Nov 24, 2009)

From what I've learned, by the time your kid will be using foot rests he/she would be almost ready for pedals. Which may be the reason why most bikes don't have the foot rests. Both bikes have good reviews so I think it really comes down to personal preference and what you've gathered in research. I wouldn't base your decision on a foot rest though.

Just throwing this out there...but our 2.5 year old is on the short side and the smaller balance bikes you mentioned were still a little big for him. So, instead of forking over $70-100$ on a balance bike he wasn't quite big enough for, my honey found a huffy for $5 bucks off craigslist, spent 8 bucks from primer and paint, and used a welder and grinders to create this. It fits him perfect, it was cheap, and when he's ready we can put back on the pedals and won't have to fork over money for a new bike right away.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Thx for both responses!

Whoami-do you know your DSs inseam or approx inseam? And did you get to try a 10" balance bike at all? DDs inseam is almost 11" so I was thinking the Haro bike would be the one that would do the trick?

We are going to check it out in person early next week to see & then make the decision. Unfort, DH is NOT handy & would never be able to do that to a reg bike







But it looks really cool!


----------



## L J (Apr 6, 2006)

I replied to your other post with my vote for Strider, which my ds has been riding for nearly a year now.

However, I have to say - he has yet to notice the footrest. He flies on it, but he just picks his feet up. I don't think he's comfortable putting them up there yet. When his 4 year old cousin rides it, though, he keeps his feet up all the time, and looks quite comfy.

So, I don't think little ones much care, but if you are planning to get a few years worth of use out of it, an older child may appriciate a foot rest.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Thx Laura! Saw everyone's post on the other thread too









Another ? on the Strider...how is the steering? I read somewhere that it is cardboard packed or something like that & it made it difficult to turn??? I didn't quite understand what that all meant.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Micah's inseam was 10.5"...we, as I am sure you can tell from all my posts, have a Haro.


----------



## whoami (Nov 24, 2009)

Our sons inseam at the time was a hare below 11". I want to say that he was around 26 months when we compeleted our bike... My honey can't recall finding a 10" bike to try but says pretty much Hotwalk/Haro//Strider are all very popular balance bikes for toddlers.

Not sure about the cardboard packing on the Strider, but the Hotwalk or Haro would be the way to if you are looking for "quaility". Also, keep in mind that a lot of people end up zip-tying the seat to the frame.

Good luck! I think it's awesome you are taking the time to research and ask questions about finding the perfect bike for your little one. Best thing really is to just get your kiddo on potential bikes and feel them out. I think balance bikes are so much more superior to trikes and shockingly not many people have heard of them.

Keep us posted =)


----------



## L J (Apr 6, 2006)

Hmm... cardboard packing? I don't think so. I just examined every visible inch of ours and I don't think there is any cardboard in there? It steers great, though. Truly, we are in love with it. It looks and feels just like a "Real bike" and I think it steers the same.

I wish we lived closer, Henry would be happy to let your little one take a test drive!


----------



## 3castles (Dec 14, 2009)

I just joined this forum and I know this discussion is older, but we have also been on the hunt for the perfect balance bike for our 28 month old. His inseam is 11" without his shoes on, with shoes 11.5". We were going to buy the Strider simply because of the size, but after all the research we thought there were others that were way better quality. Then I stumbled upon this website> www.glidebikes.com

They are made right here in the good ol' USA and they have a Mini-Glider model that fits very small children. The bikes come with a hand brake and foot pegs to rest their feet on, the bike only weighs 8 lbs(which we've been told is crucial for little ones) and it has a lifetime warranty. This is the only balance bike that has a lifetime warranty and it will fit kids up to 100 lbs.

Ed, the owner of the company is super nice to deal with. I emailed my concerns to him and he emailed me back within 10 minutes and told me that we needed the 2010 model which is the smallest one they make and we should be fine. The quality of this bike is awesome and they have a comparison chart on their website that helps too. They also have a larger Go Glider and are currently in production for an adult model.

I hope this helps.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi there-thanks for the feedback. I had looked at their site & it said they needed to have an inseam of at least 12" for the mini glider so I didn't even pursue it any further...do you know the distance from seat to ground on the 2010 model?

We ended up going with the Haro Z10 & found a great local dealer who said if she just isn't into once she gets it on Christmas he will take it back & give us full credit toward anything else which made the deal for me. When she sat on the Haro with it's seat at the lowest setting, it was perfect-her feet were flat & her knees slightly bent.


----------



## womanist (Mar 10, 2009)

I know this is an older post, but how are things with the Haro? I am considering one for my daughter who is turning two. I had the same question about the foot rest. Any updates on how your daughter is using hers now?


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

We have had the Haro for just over 2 years. It has held up fairly well. There are a few nicks and scratches in the paint from the abuse my child has placed on it - falls, spills, bumps, and drops - but he still loves it. Eventhough he learned to ride a pedal bike in January and rides it regularly, he still likes to switch between the Haro and his new bike. Once he was "ready" for a footrest, he just started holding his feet up - either behind him, or putting his feet on the bar in front, or just holding them straight out. I have never once regretted going with the Haro. At the time, I think it would have been the only balance bike which would have fit my munchkin. I think he was ready for a pedal bike by 3, but he was so small we had to wait until he was big enough to fit the smallest bike I could find. If I hadn't found a 10" pedal bike with brakes, he still wouldn't be riding a pedal bike. He amazes me every time he rides with how well he does. We always get comments whenever we go out. Again, I have never regretted my decision - either going with a pedal bike, or going with the particular kind we chose.

I will say, we found one at Walmart that was much cheaper ($31.54 right now) and just as small. It is crazy colors - dark purple, red, yellow, and lime green, but if money had been as limited at the time as it is now, I probably would have bought it. Just throwing it out there for those who have money as an obstacle or don't want to invest much money into it.


----------



## Bike Pro (Oct 3, 2013)

The Haro Z-10 has a foot rest, just like the Strider. Exactly same place as the Strider.


----------



## MamaGill (Feb 14, 2012)

In my experience the footrest is actually a distraction for them and makes it harder if they try to use it. I'd go without.


----------

